# ND EARLY SEASON



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

THIS WILL BE MY FIRST TRIP TO ND FOR THE EARLY GOOSE SEASON.
I WILL BE HUNTING IN THE SOUTHERN PART OF THE STATE. I AM WONDERING IF I'M GOING TO SEE A LOT OF OTHER HUNTERS. I AM ALSO WONDERING IF I WILL SEE A LOT OF GEESE FIELD HUNTING. IF I FIND A FIELD WITH 50 GEESE IN IT SHOULD I HUNT IT, OR SHOULD I BE LOOKING FOR BIGGER NUMBERS.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

dukegoose said:


> THIS WILL BE MY FIRST TRIP TO ND FOR THE EARLY GOOSE SEASON.
> I WILL BE HUNTING IN THE SOUTHERN PART OF THE STATE. I AM WONDERING IF I'M GOING TO SEE A LOT OF OTHER HUNTERS. I AM ALSO WONDERING IF I WILL SEE A LOT OF GEESE FIELD HUNTING. IF I FIND A FIELD WITH 50 GEESE IN IT SHOULD I HUNT IT, OR SHOULD I BE LOOKING FOR BIGGER NUMBERS.


if its all you can find, hunt it... but a standard number is typically going to be about 150-200 birds minimum in a field. anything more than that is a bonus.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE REPLY ROOSTBUSTER.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

You said southern part of the state. What towns will you be hunting around? I assume you have connections already? The reason I ask this is it could be EXTREMELY dry by the time Sept. 1st rolls around. It's bad now, but it could always get worse. I'm not trying to scare you off, but just trying to get some more info from you so possibly people on here could help you out if need be. Water will be a huge factor come early season. The geese by that time could be quite concentrated depending on how the big water is holding up.

H2OfowlND


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I will be hunting in the Hankinson area. I have perrmission to hunt a good size farm area near a large body of water, however always looking for more. Has ND got large amounts of rain in AUG in the past?


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

The Hankinson area is pretty dry right now except for the big lakes. As far as alot of hunters, the Hankinson area can get pretty crowded with guys out in the field. I hope the state can get some good rain soon because we need it.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

August is usually one of the driest months in ND. Normally the tail end of Aug and into Sept is prime time dry for combining and getting in the small grain crops like Barley and Wheat.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

IF THE GEESE ARE ALL ON THE LARGE WATER TOGTHER, DOES THAT MEAN THEY WILL BE COMING OUT TO THE FIELD IN LARGE GROUPS, OR WILL THEY STILL SHOW UP IN FAMILY GROUPS?


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I've seen both ways. Some times they come off in their lil family packs or just one big mass. If they are concentrated on a big water and there are hundreds on that water, it can be a big guess. Just have to scout the night before or the morning before and see what they are doing and how they are coming off. I can bet you won't be the only one chasing them since the water will be so concentrated. Keep an open mind about it and if you get beat to the field, just find some other field to set up in and don't crowd the other guy. That is the biggest NO NO in ND. Have the common sense (yes, I know some are lacking), to back off and find a field some where else and try it there. Always have back up fields. I've had back up fields taken, so I just go make a big breakfast and take nap then go fishing.

H2OfowlND


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually there are some small grains coming off now and I would guess the majority of them will be done come Sept. .


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I have been hunting ND for years in OCT. I have never had problems with other hunters or guide services. In fact last year I think I seen 4 other hunters that whole week. Now that is north of devils. Is it that diffrent in southern ND, or is it that different during the early season?
As for the crowding others, I understand. Opening day in Wi on the nelson bottems is like D- DAY. I will not go anymore. Two years ago the boat got shot twice. Deer hunting is just as bad. My co-worker just called. just scotted a 200 plus non-typic. He shoot one two years ago that was 195 non-typic.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There is much less water this year so I would guess that every county that has any water will be crowded. Maybe not as bad for early season but look out come full fledged waterfowl season!!!


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Duke...when you said you didn't see but 4 other hunters, you mentioned you were there a week. I'm going to assume you were hunting during the week mostly, thats why you didn't see anyone. You were out in BFE ND, compared to the more crowded southern part of ND. Most ND residents hunt on weekends and a good chunk of the NR hunt during the week. Just my .02.

H2OfowlND


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

YEP, I HUNT IN BFE IN OCT. I AM ALMOST IN CANADA. AND LAST YEAR THERE WAS THE EARLY SNOW THAT MOVED THE BIRDS DOWN TO THE DEVILS LAKE AREA. SO ALOT OF HUNTERS DID NOT STAY AROUND FOR NEW BIRDS TO SHOW-UP. I'M THINKING OF HUNTING SOUTHERN ND THE SECOND WEEK OF NOV. WILL THERE STILL BE OPEN WATER AND WILL THERE STILL BE SOME BIRDS AROUND?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If we knew that we would probably be winning the lottery as well. No one can predicat when freeze up will be. Some years you would be hunting in November in t-shirts and some years you would need snow shoes. Take a guess as to what it will do this year. :eyeroll:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I UNDERSTAND THAT EVERY YEAR IS DIFFERENT, BUT ON AVERAGE WOULD THERE BE SOME OPEN WATER?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

There might be some unfrozen mudflats where water use to be this year.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I REALLY WOULDN"T WORRY ABOUT IT FREEZING IN SEPTEMBER>

or I wouldn't really worry about it freezing in september.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Sorry to say, but there is no such thing as an average year here!! Its usually one or the other or just all F'd up in many ways. We've have blizzards in late Oct. then by deer opener its in the 50's and 60's till almost thanksgiving. I've seen ice on the sloughs as early as Oct 18. I would really hold off on any plans right now for hunting the southern part of the state until it gets more into Sept and you can get an idea how the water situation is. Talked to my dad tonight, who talked to our friends where we hunt and the sloughs are drying up really fast. Granted the duck numbers were there at the hatch, but this heat has got to be taking its toll on the hatchlings. It's a wait and see year I think for a lot of the state. If there is no good water to hold birds they will just blow right through and head south before they normally do. In years past I've seen the whole migration go through in 3-5 days.

H2OfowlND


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> There might be some unfrozen mudflats where water use to be this year.


Sad..........But true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> In years past I've seen the whole migration go through in 3-5 days


Also sad but true.......
You just don't know what's going to happen, until it happens.


----------

